# Hilarious Slayer Pic.



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

She is TOO cute!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Such a happy goofy face! Beautiful girl!


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

thank you


----------



## ILOVEDANES (Oct 13, 2011)

Great picture!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Cute... and in great shape!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

she is beautiful


----------

